# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG GB110 điện thoại đẹp mà đơn giản

## hoabaybay

*Đặc điểm nổi bật - LG GB110

*
*[1] Thiết kế
Dạng thanh - Màn hình màu - Nhạc chuông đa âm sắc**[2] Tính năng
Nghe nhạc, FM radio - Chụp ảnh VGA - Hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ ngoài.**[replacer_img]
**Nguyên hộp LG GB110 chính hãng bao gồm Pin, sạc, sách hướng dẫn, tai nghe .

*
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Thông số kỹ thuật - LG GB110


Dữ liệu 3G Không* 
*Blue tooth Không*
*EDGE Không* 
*GPRSClass 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps*
*HSCSD Không* 
*Hồng ngoại Không USB2.0* 
*WLAN Không Hiển thị* 
*Kích thước màn hình128 x 128 Pixels* 
*Loại màn hình Màn hình TFT, 65.000 màu* 
*Mô tả màn hình1.5 inches* 
*Bộ nhớ Danh bạ500 số* 
*Thẻ nhớ ngoài TransFlash - MicroSD* 
*Bộ nhớ trong1 MB* 
*Nhạc chuông Loại Đa âm* 
*Tải nhạc Có* 
*Rung Có* 
*Pin Thời gian thoại 4 giờ Kiểu PINLi-Ion 950mAh* 
*Thời gian chờ 400 giờ* 
*Đặc tính Báo thức Có* 
*Nghe nhạc có* 
*Trình duyệt WAP 2.0/xHTML Ghi âm cuộc gọi
Máy ảnh*
*VGA (640 x 480 pixels)* 
*Đồng hồ Có* 
*FM Radio Có* 
*Game cài sẵn trong máy, có thể tải thêm* 
*Hỗ trợ Java có* 
*Loa ngoài Có* 
*Xem phim Không* 
*Hệ điều hành Không* 
*Tin nhắn Có* 
*Ghi âm Tùy bộ nhớ trống* 
*Quay phimTùy bộ nhớ trống* 
*Kích cỡ Kích thước 103,5 x 45 x 14,55 mm. Weight
Tổng quan Băng tầnQuad-band (GSM 850/900/1800/1900)* 
*Màu sắc đen* 
*Ngôn ngữ: có* 
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG GB110 cũng được trang bị màn hình LCD CSTN 1.5 inch, FM radio stereo - có thể kích hoạt ngay cả khi không có tai nghe. Một đặc điểm khá hấp dẫn là GB110 có tính năng thoại rảnh tay. Không giống như LG GB106, chú dế này được trang bị một camera dù rằng độ phân giải của nó chỉ là VGA, hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ microSD lên tới 2 GB. Ngoài ra, GB110 còn cho phép người dùng download nhạc chuông và hình ảnh. 

Kích thước của GB110 là 103,5 x 45 x 14,55 mm. Chú dế này cũng sử dụng pin 950 mAh Li-Ion 
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thêm hình ảnh sống động về em này nè:

----------


## quangbds19

Máy này phím rất rõ.dẽ dùng mấy bác trung tuổi rất ưa thích. mà con này tính năng được thiết kế giành cho các bác trung tuổi mà.

----------


## lehiep108

> Máy này phím rất rõ.dẽ dùng mấy bác trung tuổi rất ưa thích. mà con này tính năng được thiết kế giành cho các bác trung tuổi mà.


tính năng gì của em này giành cho người trung tuổi cơ!? em chỉ thấy em này giá rẻ nên khách hàng mục tiêu của ẻm ý là học sinh, sinh viên, hay những ai có khả năng "tài chính" hạn chế mà muốn dùng dế nghe nhạc. Hơn nữa bàn phím của ẻm hơi cứng nên các bác trung tuổi sao ưu thích được nhỉ?:wacko:

----------


## Lê Hiệp

uh.nhưng mấy bác trung tuổi bi giờ cũng thích các loại điện thoai đẹp và nhiều chức năng ấy chứ
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hình như điện thoại LG có nhiều em mẫu mã phù hợp với nhiều tầng lớp khách hàng hay sao ý, như em này ai cũng dùng được ấy chứ

----------


## inoxsangtrong

> uh.nhưng mấy bác trung tuổi bi giờ cũng thích các loại điện thoai đẹp và nhiều chức năng ấy chứ
> ---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
> hình như điện thoại LG có nhiều em mẫu mã phù hợp với nhiều tầng lớp khách hàng hay sao ý, như em này ai cũng dùng được ấy chứ


 hơ hơ! ai dùng cũng được vì nó rẻ mà!còn về thiết kế của em này thì ko được bắt mắt lắm, chức năng cũng không có gì đặc biệt nên không chiều đc những khách hàng dùng điện thoại thời trang, và điện thoại nhìu tính năng đâu :shifty:

----------


## quanganhaq

loại máy này giá rẻ, dù ít chức năg là điều dĩ nhiên nhưg vẫn có 1 số tíh năg như nge nhạc hay chụp ảnh.
- Máy chụp ảnh VGA 640 x 480 pixels
- Nghe nhạc MP3
- FM Radio
- Khe cắm thẻ nhớ MicroSD
- Dung lượng pin đến 950 mAh
- Kết nối USB
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG GB110 cũng được trang bị màn hình LCD CSTN 1.5 inch, FM radio stereo - có thể kích hoạt ngay cả khi không có tai nghe. Một đặc điểm khá hấp dẫn là GB110 có tính năng thoại rảnh tay. Không giống như LG GB106, chú dế này được trang bị một camera dù rằng độ phân giải của nó chỉ là VGA, hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ microSD lên tới 2 GB. Ngoài ra, GB110 còn cho phép người dùng download nhạc chuông và hình ảnh. 

Kích thước của GB110 là 103,5 x 45 x 14,55 mm. Chú dế này cũng sử dụng pin 950 mAh Li-Ion

----------


## gameonline10

pin 950mAh là quá ổn đấy! màn hình nhỏ, mà cũng ko nhiều chức năng.

----------


## duylp8686

thì em này thuộc dòng điện thoại bậc trung mà nên tính năng và mẫu mã vậy thôi chứ bạn, còn muốn thêm 1 số chức năng khác và nhìn trẻ trung hơn thì có thể chọn các em khác như: KS360, KM900, GW520 ý.

----------


## vytieubao

mà trong số các em trên nếu thích nghe nhạc và chụp ảnh ổn thì nên chọn em KM900 ý.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
mà dùng điện thoại nên quan tâm đến tính năng và mẫu mã hơn chứ bạn, pin nhanh hết thì nên mang theo sạc là được mà.

----------


## vthao93hp

đây là dòng điện thoại giá rẻ, nồi đồng cối đá của LG đây. chắc cũng tầm hơn 1tr. Bàn phím có lẽ là bằng nhựa cứng, ko bít ấn có đau tay hok? ^^

----------


## manquang29

nhìn kiểu này thì bàn phím không dễ ấn ngay từ lần đầu tiên dùng đâu, dùng quen dần mới thấy dễ.

----------


## lamtuenhi

.... Không -> thiếu nhiều tính năng -> dành cho người bình thường....

----------


## zinzin8x

màn hình em GB106 có vẻ to hơn em này thì phải.

----------

